# Bluebeard's Castle Hilltop Villas



## LouiseG (Jul 9, 2011)

We are going to St Thomas for the first time in 25 yrs and have exchanged into Bluebeard's Castle Hilltop Villas.  I understand they have just completed renovations.  Has anyone been there since April?  How are the rooms?  I've read mixed reviews on service provided and employee attitudes.  I need some recent feedback.  Help!!.


----------



## Tia (Jul 9, 2011)

Just there in March/Feb.  Had a really nice vacation. In the  USVI be prepared for service to move a bit slower then back home , they call it island time. Always remember to workers with a 'good morning' etc. before asking for what you want, will help keep things going in a positive direction. 

Suggest renting a car as taxi rates really add up super fast.


----------



## LouiseG (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Tia, I'm well aware of island time as we usually are in Grand Cayman or St. Maarten.  We just had a couple of years that we couldn't make our regular place and had to bank our time.  Now we have to use it or lose it and since we havent been to the VI in so many years, we thought it would be nice to do St Thomas.  Since I can no longer dive, we wanted to go sdomewhere where I can snorkel easily while my husband dives.  I'm sure we'll have a good time as we always remember that we are guests in their country.  Could use some suggestions on dining and activities.  How is the cost compared to US or other islands?


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 10, 2011)

There is island time and then there is island time - USVI and BVI are both very island timey - much more than G. Cayman and St. Maarten.  Linda


----------



## Tia (Jul 10, 2011)

Dining there has many options.  Room with a View right at the Castle is very good and there is a pool bar/grill. I liked Thirteen on the north side, make a reservation and get directions. Mimm's for Thursdays all you can eat shrimp night, go early to enjoy the water view or any night is no doubt good. Downtown Greenhouse is a fun lunch. Epernay in Frenchtown is a small wine bar with a few tables, good food. Sib's has a terrific Sunday sandwich the Godfather and the ribs are good too. Had a nice lunch/dinner at Fat Turtle which is in the new section of shops near the harbor/ship dock. East end Latitude 18 has good food in a very casual place with music in high season.  We had good food in XO in Redhook , same stip mall  Duffies Love Shack is.  

For cost the dining out compares to going out here at home in a decent place.


----------



## LouiseG (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the dining info Tia.  Mimms sounds particularly good since my husband loves shrimp while I will eat most anything that comes from the sea.  And the wine bar in Frenchtown is intriguing.  Now if anyone has recommendations on dive/snorkel operations and snorkeling sites?


----------



## RumseyStreet (Jul 10, 2011)

LouiseG said:


> Now if anyone has recommendations on dive/snorkel operations and snorkeling sites?



I'm sure other folks will have recommendations as well, but I really liked Cinnamon Bay on St. John.  

You can take the ferry over to St. John (if I remember correctly, it was fast and cheap) for the day, then catch a cab to the beach.  The snorkeling was pretty great, particularly out by the small island in the middle of the Bay (be advised that it's best to stay on the beach-side of that little island, as the water can get rough on the ocean-side).  

On St. Thomas, the snorkeling at Coki Beach was pretty good, but the area was pretty crowded. Sapphire Beach was also nice, and not quite as busy. 

You may also want to look into a day sailing trip that also includes snorkeling.


----------



## LouiseG (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks RumseyStreet for the suggestions.  A day sail w/snorkel stop is on the agenda already along with a trip to St. John's so we'll be sure to try Cinnamon Bay.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jul 11, 2011)

*St Thomas snorkeling and restaurants*

Very good snorkeling right off the beach at Coki beach, Sapphire beach and Secret Harbor. I believe all three have dive shops on premises. Avoid Coki if more than three ships are in Port that day. As far as restaurants go we tried Wikked in Yacht Haven Grande and thought it was very good. Room with a view we ate at twice, one great meal one not so great meal. Mimms we ate at twice and thought the food was just ok both times(though we loved sitting on the patio right on the water).


----------



## LouiseG (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tips everyone.  Got our airline tickets, now to get a car and the right dive operation.


----------



## Tia (Aug 1, 2011)

Not sure when your going but have read positive reports about the beach shack at Bluebeards Beach Club and their dive operation Aqua Marine with Ana and Wolfgang.


----------



## LouiseG (Aug 7, 2011)

We're going the 1st of October to celebrate my birthday.  Thanks for all the ideas and recommendations.  I'm certain we'll have a wonderful time.


----------



## bccash63 (Oct 3, 2011)

Let me know how your trip goes.  I have a studio unit booked at Hilltop Villas for Jan 28th, 2012.  thanx, Dawn


----------



## LouiseG (Oct 9, 2011)

Just returned from St. Thomas.  Had a fabulous time.  The studio villas are quite nice, but I hope you don't plan to cook.  There is a refrigerator, a toaster and a microwave, but no stove.  This is a difficult resort for the physically challenged.  The mountains are very steep and everything is built vertically, so it's a climb to go anywhere on the property.  The menu at the bars  at Blue Beard's is quite reasonable (typical bar food).  We celebrated my birrhday at the Old Stone Farm House with a dinner to die for.  It's an absolute MUST DO!  The cost is not much more than anywhere else on the island whether formal or casual.  Just don't plan on buying a bottle of wine to go with dinner - list started at $100 and up.  Food is pricey everywhere.  Check some of the USVI sites for coupons.  We did a day trip to BVI with ? can't remember the name of the group - booked all our activity through the concierge, but several guides have their own site so you can book direct if you like.  We kinda like to meet who we're spending our money with before we commit.  The resort is just setting up their connectivity,but should have it set up by the time you get there.  It was kinda nice doing a vacation the old fashioned way - actually getting away from it all.  A car is a necessity along with an adventurous personality as the island is left side drive and the roads are steep with hairpin turns and steep dropoffs when you least expect it (Kinda like the Rockin Roller coaster at the Disney Studios), but the views are fantastic.  There were only 3 ships in port all week so traffic in Chalotte Amalie was not bad, but it was probably the slowest week of the slow season, so check the ship schedule to plan your driving around town.  The roads are tricky, directions and maps are awful, but with a bit of patience you'll find your way around.  Hope ytou have as good a time as we did.  Let me know how you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Corinne (Oct 13, 2011)

*Energy surcharge?*

Hi Louise,

Can you tell me what you paid for the energy surcharge for your stay?  The RCI information is contradictory, stating in one place that the energy surcharge is $6 pp/pd and in another place it says it's $12 pp/pd.   Hope you can clarify for me.  With 3 of us going, $6 per person per day is an unwelcome expense.  $12 per person per day is downright painful.

Thanks,
Corinne


----------



## Tia (Oct 14, 2011)

Can't find the link to the original article but this is posted on a yahoo group for STT-

Water Bills To Increase Through December


By Bill Kossler — October 12, 2011


Because generator problems plaguing St. Thomas have made both water and power
production less efficient, using more fuel, the V.I. Public Service Commission
approved Tuesday a sharp increase in the V.I. Water and Power Authority's fuel
charge Tuesday, from $14.33 to $19.07 per thousand gallons.


----------



## LouiseG (Oct 15, 2011)

I think we paid $87 for energy.  Rather pricey since there was no stove to cook with, but worth it to have cold storage for drinks and food and a microwave and toaster.  Kinda missed having a blender tho.  But there was no issue with unit temps and water usage.  I don't know how the charge was computed, but we paid the rate up front so was no additional charge depending on usage.


----------

